# Meyers swivel pin



## andym691 (Oct 5, 2004)

I have a broken swivel pin on my Meyers Plow what is the best way to remove this pin? It seems pretty well rusted in and I can't really see the best way to get access to it :crying:


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

If your talking about the pins the connect the sector to the moldboard,
you should first check to see if the tubes they go into are in good shape and not broken loose at where they are mounted.
You will need an good torch set up and an air hammer with a punch installed in it to drive the pins out (if you can) after the tubes have been heated up.
A large long drift or punch and a heavy hammer may work too.
If you find cracks in the pivot tubes buy new ones and have them replace before spending alot of time trying to get the pins out. 
Good luck with your project.
 John.....................


----------

